# Mantis-Mimic Moth!



## Joe (Aug 6, 2005)

I found something while browsing the net that is believed to be called the mantis-mimicing moth. It would be AWESOME to have these lol. They prob would also make excelent mantis food. :lol

Heres a picture of it http://www.bugbios.com/entophiles/lepidopt...lepi_en043.html

and the site i got it from was http://www.insects.org/entophiles/lepidoptera/lepi_043.html

Just thought i'd share this interesting thing with you all!  

Joe


----------



## Jolt (Aug 6, 2005)

Weird stuff


----------



## Ian (Aug 7, 2005)

wow that, thats pretty cool, nice find!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Aug 7, 2005)

Very weird indeed, i want one!


----------

